# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] AUDIO NOTE L2 TUBE LINE PREAMPLIFIER...

## lazarost

Ο εν λογο προενισχυτης που εχω παρουσιαση ,πωλειται οπως ειναι επιπλωμενος ....μιας και δεν θα δουλεψει προς το παρον.
Για οποιον τον θελει ας στειλει ενα μηνυμα. Φυσικα θα εχει μαζι του και λυχνιες 2+2 δωρο.
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94792

----------

